

Shit Programmers Say - philipn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WZr6fvtEgk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
zerostar07
What is worrying is not what they (don't) say, but that they all hunch over
their tiny screen laptops all day. For the love of Code g(uy|al)s, get a
decent pair of peripherals!

------
zeppelin_7
I disagree. We love saying "This f __kin, piece of s __t code!" every few
minutes.

